# Maple Tree Volcano Mound



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

Need some advice I have a autumn blaze maple tree that I had transplanted 3 years ago. Height is 
20 feet and is doing great. My problem is I want to remove the mulch mind that the installer had placed and that I have remulched every year. I would like this to transition into my Bermuda yard. Is this possible without hurting the tree?
I noticed some of the roots are real shallow and the very small roots are inside the mulch mound. What's my options?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Is it touching the trunk? If so, it's probably slowly killing itself.


----------



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes it is touching the trunk. Do I need to pull it back away from the trunk?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes. It'll strangle itself to death otherwise. https://www.bartlett.com/resources/stem-girdling-roots.pdf


----------



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes I have 2 roots right above the ground


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What do you like more, your maple tree or your bermuda lawn?


----------



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

I like my Bermuda lawn. I wanted to try and remove the mound and have flush with the ground for my Bermuda to cover up to base of trunk


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok so seriously, get rid of the tree. Maples are known for tons of surface roots, whether you had that mound or not it doesn't matter.

I loved the maple that I had in my front yard so I left it. After years I finally got tired of the roots everywhere and decided it had to go. I couldn't grow zoysia underneath it because it had too much shade And the surface roots were everywhere.

I had to tear my whole front yard up to get all the root out that I could..... pretty much starting from ground zero.

if you really like your Bermuda, get rid of that maple asap.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

And you can't just toss dirt on top of the roots to try to avoid them because their tiny little offshoots will suffocate and you're back to the tree dying. If you want the grass, get rid of the maple and find a deep-rooted tree


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I have the same tree in my front yard. I put a circle of landscaping in around it with a live edge about 2 years ago and in the process of doing that I cut a big root that I followed into the yard. It went about 3 feet from where I cut. It is still thriving just fine.

What I'm basically saying is if you really don't care too much about the tree, take the mulch off and leave it off for a week or two. See what happens to the roots that were in the mulch. Then cut any tiny roots that are above the ground to make it look nice. Throw a little dirt on top of the big roots to level things out and let the bermuda grow in and see if it covers the bigger roots decently.


----------

